# What colour would you say this kitten is?



## Moth (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi all
I'm new here, so apologies if this post is in the wrong category or this isn't the right place to ask. But I've put a deposit on a beautiful bsh Cross and she's only 2 weeks at the moment, so I'm not sure if it's too early to tell? But she's a very unusual colour.
I was just wondering if anyone would know what you'd classify her as?
It doesn't matter either way, she's absolutely beautiful ❤ 
But I am curious (and probably just a little over excited because I've got some time before she can come home with me haha)
I'm not sure what you'd call the colour of her mother either? she's a regular domestic shorthair. But the father is a Silver classic tabby British shorthair. 

My kitty is a tabby, but she's kind of grey? You can see her in comparison to her black, regular tabby and silver tabby litter mates. She's quite different (one on the bottom in the full litter picture, on the left in the second pic and the last picture is the most recent)

Thank you in advance for any responses


----------



## Blitz (Oct 14, 2021)

It might be lilac


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I would say pale grey tabby at this point but it is possible the kitty will darken in time. If not, you might be able to say she is a silver tabby. Silver in a cat is really a light grey, but a more vibrant color than just grey, and it's really beautiful. I personally don't see any lilac kind of coloration there.


----------



## Moth (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you so much for your response! Appreciate it
That's really interesting to hear.
She has me confused because she really shape shifts under different lighting. In dimmer lighting conditions like the pics she looks almost, but not quite black (especially on her back) and in brighter light she looks pretty smokey coloured, almost dark blue, but also not quite haha. She has an older sister from the same parents that is definitely a Silver. But she doesn't look like her older sister looked at her age.
I guess I'll have to wait and see! I don't mind either way, all colours are beautiful, I think. It's just exciting to me to contemplate how she may look when she's a little older.
It's nice to know I can come back and talk about her here too 
Again, thank you!


----------



## Moth (Oct 4, 2021)

Blitz said:


> It might be lilac


I don't personally think it's lilac. But thank you for the response anyway! Appreciate it 
I think this is a time will tell situation, she is a shape shifter. She looks different under all lighting conditions and every time I go to visit her. So no doubt she will grow into her colour, whatever it is haha


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I will be interested to see how she changes and what she looks like a couple of months from now.


----------

